# Tablesaw fence?



## Wolf1969 (Sep 9, 2018)

Hello. 
I have a Craftsman professional tablesaw that I recently purchased used and it came with some type of aluminum fence that has t tracks in it but one end is squared off and the other end is cut at a 45* angle. It seems to work with the miter gauge but I'm not sure. Any help would be greatly appreciated. It's approximately 20" x 4" x 3/4" thick. Thank you


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

It is for the miter gauge. Before you use it check it for being flat mine is flat one one face side and has a slight dish on the other side. The miter gauge has a couple other accessories also a stop and a hold down. It's a pretty good miter gauge with the aluminum fence piece added as long as it's face is nice and flat all the way across. If you drop it then it will need checked and more then likely need a corner filed down flat with the face. If you want some pics of the miter gauge with the extras I can take some.


----------



## Wolf1969 (Sep 9, 2018)

I'm trying to post pics but don't know how?


----------



## Wolf1969 (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Yeah that is everything for the fence the gauge has a hold down the screws in the top of the handle. I have never used it but I could see it being useful but not very often. The screw in top of the stop I have been meaning to put some type of knob or wing nut. It's kind of a pain to use the Allen wrench if your moving the stop often. I'm sure if you liked the miter gauge you could come up with all sorts of things to use with the fence. I have a bunch of different sleds built so I don't use the miter gauge very often.


----------



## Wolf1969 (Sep 9, 2018)

I was actually thinking of just using it as a fence for my drill press. Don't know how much I'd use it with the table saw.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Or a bandsaw fence or cut it up and use it for t-track


----------



## Wolf1969 (Sep 9, 2018)

I appreciate your help tremendously. One thing I don't understand is why one end is mitered at 45*?


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

It's for when you cut angles you use the mitered side towards the blade. That way you can get the fence close to the blade. So just the tip of the miter is near the blade and the miter on the fence gives clearance on the backside of the fence. Without it when cutting angles it would be further away from the blade closer the better.

Thank you and I don't mind helping. That is what this site is suppose to be for if you don't know just ask and get a hopefully a helpful and correct answer. Also welcome to the site I hope you enjoy it and get some knowledge out of it.


----------



## Wolf1969 (Sep 9, 2018)

Greatly appreciated. I look forward to growing in knowledge. Thanks again


----------

